# Post Reformation Reformed Dogmatics & A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Fait



## bccrawf (Jul 27, 2013)

Hello all,

I've been looking around for copies to purchase of two works that seem to be out of print unfortunately.:

Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics (4 vols) by Richard Muller: Amazon.com: Post-Reformation Reformed Dogmatics: The Rise and Development of Reformed Orthodoxy, ca. 1520 to ca. 1725 (4 vols.) (9780801026188): Richard A. Muller: Books

A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith (2nd edition) by Robert Reymond: A New Systematic Theology Of The Christian Faith 2nd Edition - Revised And Updated: Robert L. Reymond: 9780849913174: Amazon.com: Books

1) Has anyone seen either these available for purchase recently? If so, where? 2)Does anyone happen to have a copy they'd like to sell off? 

Thanks!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 27, 2013)

Here are some helpful sites that are search engines that search several of the major used book sites: 

AddALL Used and Out of Print book search
BookFinder.com: Search for New & Used Books, Textbooks, Out-of-Print and Rare Books
BookFinder4U - Compare book prices at 130 bookstores, Book finder for cheap books, discount books, book rentals

There's always eBay too. I saw Vol. 2 of Muller on there the other day and it was at a reasonable price. Set up a search and it will email you when something meeting that description or close to it is posted. You can use their smartphone app to do the same thing. You can do the same thing with Half.com, Abebooks and probably some of the other used book sites too. 

The Kindle edition of Reymond (which I think was recently released) is $25.99. Used copies are available in the Amazon Marketplace starting at $26.29. Some people's rule of thumb is to save $$ even on in print books and buy at VG or higher in the Amazon Marketplace. But your standards may not be so high. Mine aren't necessarily if it looks like a good deal. The problem with Amazon is that often the sellers don't have a description at all (beyond the condition) or else it's a vague description.

The last time I looked some of the volumes of that Muller set were very expensive. But some of those sellers are just going for the ripoff from unsuspecting customers. I don't know much about that set in particular. But in general unless something is very rare, if you wait long enough and know where to look, you will find a decent deal sooner or later. With a multivolume set it may or may not be easier to buy the volumes individually. Sometimes you can save $$ doing that or buying them in stages if you need to do that. But the risk is not being able to find a particular volume in a multivolume set when you want it or need it.


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 27, 2013)

Muller doesn't appear to be out of print. It's just expensive. (Whether it's in print or not, they indicate that they have it in stock. EDIT: I notice now it tells us that "This item usually ships in 1 to 3 months," which doesn't inspire confidence. The few other sites I've checked show it as out of stock. But Amazon will let you pay for it anyway.) 

Simply Googling the ISBN # of books, in print or not, is a good way of attempting to turn up the lowest price, especially from less prominent or niche sites. You can use at least some of the engines I posted earlier to search for new books too, although it's not going to search Christian stores.


----------



## bccrawf (Jul 27, 2013)

Chris,

Thank you so much for tips and the links. Those are some very helpful resources that I know will be valuable in the future! Unless I can find something else it appears that I'll have to settle for some of the cheaper used copies on Amazon of Reymond's Systematic. I have, sadly, confirmed with Baker Academic that Muller's work is out of print, at least for now. I've tried to ascertain from Amazon whether or not the set will actually ship (it says shipping time is 1 to 3 months) but haven't been able to find out. Making the order may be the only way to find out!

Thanks again!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 27, 2013)

bccrawf said:


> Chris,
> 
> Thank you so much for tips and the links. Those are some very helpful resources that I know will be valuable in the future! Unless I can find something else it appears that I'll have to settle for some of the cheaper used copies on Amazon of Reymond's Systematic. I have, sadly, confirmed with Baker Academic that Muller's work is out of print, at least for now. I've tried to ascertain from Amazon whether or not the set will actually ship (it says shipping time is 1 to 3 months) but haven't been able to find out. Making the order may be the only way to find out!
> 
> Thanks again!



I don't recall ever seeing a status like that. But Amazon saying it is typically 1-3 months is a clear indication that they don't have it in stock. It's possible that some distributor somewhere may have it if it's only recently out of print but that isn't exactly the type of set that most sellers will have in stock to begin with.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Jul 28, 2013)

If you have Logos, Reymond is available there.


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Jul 28, 2013)

Bentley,

Is the Kindle version of Reymond's book out of the question?
If you have Logos, Muller's PRRD is available, too.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> I notice now it tells us that "This item usually ships in 1 to 3 months," which doesn't inspire confidence. The few other sites I've checked show it as out of stock. But Amazon will let you pay for it anyway.)
> .



that's pretty much it in a nutshell searching for the Muller volumes. Muller's PRRD is probably one of the five most important Reformed works published in the last 20 years or so, yet good luck trying to find it. Volumes 1 and 2 aren't that hard to find. Volumes 3 and 4 are virtually impossible. I saw volume 3 for $60 a few weeks ago. I guess that isn't really that bad.

As for Reymond, most seminary book stores should carry him.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 28, 2013)

The Muller volumes went out of print in 2011, so the used market is all there is.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2013)

Pilgrim said:


> bccrawf said:
> 
> 
> > Chris,
> ...



I am tempted to get several hundred friends to bombard Baker with requests for Muller to get back in print. I wonder if that will work.


----------



## ChristianTrader (Jul 28, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > bccrawf said:
> ...



It should be easier for them to release a kindle version instead of putting the hardcover back into print. I would buy it again (I already have a mint set).

CT


----------



## a mere housewife (Jul 28, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> I am tempted to get several hundred friends to bombard Baker with requests for Muller to get back in print. I wonder if that will work.



I may be able to influence three people to join you, but I'm not sure. It might tip the scales.


----------



## bccrawf (Jul 28, 2013)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Bentley,
> 
> Is the Kindle version of Reymond's book out of the question?
> If you have Logos, Muller's PRRD is available, too.



Hey Patrick, thanks for asking and pointing those out. I did see those and I'm definitely grateful for the electronic versions. At this point I'd like to go for the hardcopies, though obviously purchasing used out-of-print books can become cost prohibitive. Though this may sound crazy, my ideal scenario with these large and important works would be to have both print and electronic. The benefits of the electronic are obviously amazing, but I just can't quite give myself to emptying my library and being bound to only a screen. I love the hardcopies for reading and the electronic for searching, quoting, referencing, and reading on the go. That's a long way to say, I'm aiming to collect hardcopies at this stage with a desire to supplement with electronic versions down the road. Thanks again!


----------



## bccrawf (Jul 28, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> Pilgrim said:
> 
> 
> > bccrawf said:
> ...



Jacob, that sounds like an idea to me! From recently listening to a few podcasts on the Reformed Forum I'm sure a whole host of their listeners wouldn't mind helping out as well! From what I've heard about it, it's hard to imagine that a work like Muller's could be out of print for good.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2013)

bccrawf said:


> Cameronian said:
> 
> 
> > Pilgrim said:
> ...



I am emailing them tomorrow. Or at least to distribute the volumes singly. Iw ould easily pay $40 per volume.


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 28, 2013)

bccrawf said:


> Ask Mr. Religion said:
> 
> 
> > Bentley,
> ...



My only problem with Muller on Kindle is that Muller is the kind of volume that you would want to flip through back and forth. Doing that with volume one literally changed my life.


----------



## bccrawf (Jul 29, 2013)

All,

Here is a bit of exciting news on this front: I've found that Dr. Muller's desire would be to see these volumes back in print (possibly edited and/or expanded) along with a couple more volumes added to them. So, it appears we must wait.

In the meantime, I've put in my request with Baker to bring the existing 4 volumes back into print. Feel free to do the same here: Contact Baker Publishing Group | Baker Publishing Group


----------



## RamistThomist (Jul 29, 2013)

bccrawf said:


> All,
> 
> Here is a bit of exciting news on this front: I've found that Dr. Muller's desire would be to see these volumes back in print (possibly edited and/or expanded) along with a couple more volumes added to them. So, it appears we must wait.
> 
> In the meantime, I've put in my request with Baker to bring the existing 4 volumes back into print. Feel free to do the same here: Contact Baker Publishing Group | Baker Publishing Group



I also delivered an email bomb


----------



## Schaefers (Aug 1, 2013)

Cameronian said:


> bccrawf said:
> 
> 
> > All,
> ...



+1 I did the same. I really want this set.


----------



## RamistThomist (Aug 2, 2013)

Schaefers said:


> Cameronian said:
> 
> 
> > bccrawf said:
> ...



I even got some Eastern Orthodox acquaintances of mine to do the same (the guy is an EO apologist and he was genuinely interested).


----------

